# Tiger Woods announces next course-design project



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

> LOS ANGELES — An ailing knee couldn't stop Tiger Woods from winning the 2008 U.S. Open, and it hasn't slowed his golf course design career, either. Woods announced Tuesday that Tiger Woods Design is building an 18-hole private course on the tip of a jagged peninsula near the Mexican resort town of Ensenada, about 65 miles south of San Diego.
> 
> The 6,835-yard, par-70 course will be the centerpiece of a high-end community named Punta Brava ( "Wild Point") and Woods's first design in Latin America. It is his third project overall, joining Al Ruwaya Golf Course at the Tiger Woods Dubai, which is scheduled to open late next year, and The Cliffs at High Carolina in Asheville, N.C., slated to debut in the middle of 2010. Punta Brava should be completed in 2011.
> 
> ...


Source-Tiger Woods to build Punta Brava golf course on Mexican coast | Courses & Travel | Golf.com


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

Tiger's really dominating golf around the world. His namesake is just so valuable. Given his understanding of the game, I'd also assume that he's a pretty good designer, all things considered.


----------

